# Core I5 6500 + H110 motherboard



## vishvesh098 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I am building my first rig and want to know prices for...

1) Core I5 + H110 Motherboard
2) 600 watt / 650 watt psu (continuous rated & of standard brands)

P.S. I have seen price of I5 6500 on this forum as Rs 14,600, but on many online sites it about 15-16k+ can anyone suggest some dealers who sell around that price ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2016)

*forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## vishvesh098 (Feb 16, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Planning for Gaming rig to play AAA titles (MSG V, GTA V, COD BO3, AC Syndicate, Arkham Knight) @ 1080 [MENTION=56127]max[/MENTION]ed or very settings.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: I am dividing my budget in 2 parts. 1st is about 30,000 or less (for CPU+MoBo+RAM+PSU+Case+HDD) & 2nd for GPU about 25,000 or less ( R9 390, or any future GPU pascal/polaris or at last GTX 970)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: I will not o/c cpu but Planning to o/c gpu only

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB (HDD only)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: no monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: N/A

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Planning to buy 1st phase CPU+MoBo+RAM+PSU+Case+HDD before mid of March or before April

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I can build a desktop.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Jamnagar, Gujarat. I may buy stuffs like Case locally, if the prices are compatitive. I am open to buy stuffs from online shops provided the prices are compatitive enough. Also if shopes like cost to cost (Nehru Place, Delhi), some shopes in CTC, Hyderabad are shipping parts to gujarat then it will be awesome.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 1) Components list: Core I5 6500, H 110 Chipset motherboard (DDR4), 8 GB single slot ram, 600-650 watts PSU, 1 TB HDD, Any good looking case at low cost
     2) Will H 110 chipset allow to overclock my GPU ?
     3) & Which PSU should I choose keeping in mind that I may buy R9 390 ?


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

Motherboard chipset has nothing to do with GPU OC.
For PSU you can go for Seasonic S12II 620.


----------



## vishvesh098 (Feb 17, 2016)

ok, thanks to clear my doubt. Also seasonic costs way too much high, i m looking for something budget PSU.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2016)

Then get the 520W model .. don't skimp on the PSU if you are going for a good and powerful graphic card.


----------

